# Would you rather eat cauliflower or broccoli



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

When I am given cauliflower (the repugnant weed), it finds its way to the dog. She is a good friend for sure. 

There is no "none of the above." To vote you must choose the lesser of two evils.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I love the delicate taste of cauliflower, when gently boiled or steamed, and topped with butter (and herbs/spices/bread crumbs). I also love the taste of broccoli, when sautéd or steamed (and topped with herbs/spices/cheese) or even raw. Perhaps it is more versatile? Both are delicious in cream soup, too. How can I choose?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Chinese Broccoli :devil:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Oops, violadude, I had to unlike that. I read cheese broccoli  I find Chinese broccoli too stringy. I often feel like I am going to choke on the long stringy fibres that are always partway down and still in my mouth at the same time  It's also rather bitter, but I can handle that


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Both are delicious but I chose cauliflower.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

brotagonist said:


> ^ Oops, violadude, I had to unlike that. I read cheese broccoli  I find Chinese broccoli too stringy. I often feel like I am going to choke on the long stringy fibres that are always partway down and still in my mouth at the same time  It's also rather bitter, but I can handle that


It's a staple ingredient of Pad See Ew


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

I'd rather eat both at the same time -- good food in every way.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I eat cauliflower with cheddar cheese sauce. Lots of it! Broccoli I avoid except in Thai food, where it seems to be a necessary evil.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Nayh, I'll stick with peas, corn, and carrots!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Aren't they related pretty closely anyway? 

Broccoli for me, by a little bit.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

The whole point in broccoli is to eat the flower buds, so Chinese Broccoli is to be considered a separate vegetable or an inferior variety. Botanically broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower, kale, Kohlrabi.. are all just Brassica oleracea.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I like them both equally. Preferably with a slice of good Dutch cheese melted over it.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

My son, as a very young child used to call them "flowers and trees" (cauliflower and broccoli). He's 27 now and loves both. 

For my tastes, cooked broccoli but only with a hollandaise sauce, and never raw. We also use broccoli in our fried rice and chicken recipes.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

When I was young, we never had broccoli, only cauliflower. Cauliflower cheese is yummy, but doesn't now do my digestion any good. I'm going with steamed broccoli - it has a more delicate flavour. 
Good to take part in the important polls.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Raw: cauliflower
Cooked: broccoli
Overcooked: neither

But in general my plate reply that form of the day and what it is served with quite determines if something is tasty or vile!

/ptr


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Loooooooooooove broccoli,
meh cauliflower


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Either's fine by me. Cauliflower is great with cheese sauce and broccoli's just as good with garlic and herb butter.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

As many people are somewhat implying, when it comes to vegetables the way they are prepared can be the make or break aspect.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

KenOC said:


> I eat cauliflower with cheddar cheese sauce. Lots of it! Broccoli I avoid except in Thai food, where it seems to be a necessary evil.


Real Thai food doesn't use western broccoli.

Sorry, having a Thai girlfriend has sort of made me a Thai food snob.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

If Chinese cabbage had been on offer, I'd have gone for it over broccoli. My Chinese housemates showed me how to prepare it in strips and stirfry it when I was at university, way before woks became fashionable. Lovely!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I love both. I guess I was the rare kid who never made a fuss over not wanting to eat his vegetables.

I'll leave the butter to y'all. I never touch the stuff.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I like both, completely unadorned, perhaps with a little salt and a hint of garlic.
I am not the self-destructive type, so never any high-calorie artery-clogging cheese sauce.
I may be boring, but I plan on posting here long after you guys ain't.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I like cauliflower as a soup, made a pot earlier this week. With some salty bluecheese and a little bit of cream.
Broccoli is nice when quickly boiled in beer (ordinairy lager)

My children have completely different views on these vegetables......

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

If I may derail the thread slightly, one of my favorite vegetables is asparagus, sauteed in butter and garlic.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I like both, completely unadorned, perhaps with a little salt and a hint of garlic.
> I am not the self-destructive type, so never any high-calorie artery-clogging cheese sauce.
> I may be boring, but I plan on posting here long after you guys ain't.


Time for a few anti-butter tirades? :tiphat: You need to keep your core readership.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I voted for broccoli, but wish I'd voted for cauliflower to even the score a bit. As said by others, it depends on preparation.

But let me editorialize and say I am regret the preponderance of broccoli crowns (stemless) at my supermarket. The florets seem to quickly lose their freshness when the cut from the stems.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> I voted for broccoli, but wish I'd voted for cauliflower to even the score a bit. As said by others, it depends on preparation.
> 
> But let me editorialize and say I am regret the preponderance of broccoli crowns (stemless) at my supermarket. The florets seem to quickly lose their freshness when the cut from the stems.


They do that? I guess this was not that crazy after all!, lol.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

aleazk said:


> They do that? Reminds me to this, lol.


You can even buy just the florets, chopped from the crowns.

The crowns only seem to be the most popular. Sold like this.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I like both, completely unadorned, perhaps with a little salt and a hint of garlic.
> I am not the self-destructive type, so never any high-calorie artery-clogging cheese sauce.
> I may be boring, but I plan on posting here long after you guys ain't.


I like both, with maybe the tiniest bit of butter. And let's add Brussels sprouts to the mix.

All that other dairy, creme sauces, cheese? Nasty!!!!!

_P.s. At last, a proper use of the poll format! _


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm more of a broccoli fan. It's like a toothbrush for your insides.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I love broccoli, especially in Chinese food 

Cauliflower on the other hand...meh...it's good in mixed steamed vegetables, that's about it


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Time for a few anti-butter tirades? :tiphat: You need to keep your core readership.


I write for myself and refuse to compromise my standards. That "core" can go find somebody else, with my blessings.

Besides, I haven't had a good tirade in two or three days.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Even Welsh rarebit cannot redeem cauliflower for me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Too bad. I love cauliflower. Yes. It's an acquired taste, but so am I.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I want to try mixing cooked cauliflower with my mashed potatoes to make them creamier without the dairy crap.

I love both.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Broccoli is better, pure and simple. In the pure form, both raw and steamed it is superior in flavor to cauliflower. Cauliflower is good... but it doesn't compare to Broccoli.

However, in Indian food, specifically the signature dish Aloo Gobi, it has to be Cauliflower (after all gobi means cauliflower!) and broccoli wouldn't work, probably because it would add too much contradictory flavor whereas the cauliflower blends well with the spices.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

SeptimalTritone said:


> Broccoli is better, pure and simple. In the pure form, both raw and steamed it is superior in flavor to cauliflower. Cauliflower is good... but it doesn't compare to Broccoli.
> 
> However, in Indian food, specifically the signature dish Aloo Gobi, it has to be Cauliflower (after all gobi means cauliflower!) and broccoli wouldn't work, probably because it would add too much contradictory flavor whereas the cauliflower blends well with the spices.


Aloo Gobi is one of my favorite dishes. You've made me hungry.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I refuse to make that choice. Eating them both regularly is helping me with pollio.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I used to buy the florets frozen and blend them in a whey protein milkshake every morning. But nowadays they're usually steamed or stir fried - and Madam prefers the latter with smoked paprika.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

marinasabina said:


> I want to try mixing cooked cauliflower with my *mashed potatoes* to make them creamier without the dairy crap.
> 
> I love both.


Have you tried adding coconut oil and soy milk?
A little bit of sweet potatoes?
I haven't tried this but, just a bit of cooked & blended okra may be OK.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I love love love cauliflower. My favourite way of preparing it is to to steam it for a few minutes and then toss in in olive oil and aromatic dukkah and roast in the oven for 10 minutes.

Less keen on broccoli, although I like it blanched and then in a salad with rice vinegar, sesame oil, soy sauce and toasted pumpkin seeds.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^Now that's more like it. Steam it. Use olive oil. Forget the artery clogging heavy cheese sauce.

You keep eating that cheese sauce, you folks will wind up missing some important future Lang Lang albums.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Brocolli, I've found, works really well in Indian dishes. Perhaps my taste buds are a bit strange, but the taste of curry with the crunchiness of brocolli is heavenly. So brocolli all the way. Mashed cauliflower reminds me too closely of mashed turnips, an abhorred childhood food.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^Nothing strange about it.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Dufay said:


> Have you tried adding coconut oil and soy milk?
> A little bit of sweet potatoes?
> I haven't tried this but, just a bit of cooked & blended okra may be OK.


Actually, the okra idea sounds delicious. I'm going to try that too.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Antiquarian said:


> Brocolli, I've found, works really well in Indian dishes. Perhaps my taste buds are a bit strange, but the taste of curry with the crunchiness of brocolli is heavenly. So brocolli all the way. Mashed cauliflower reminds me too closely of mashed turnips, an abhorred childhood food.


I don't mind mashed turnips, but I remember that mashed swede was a staple of the dreaded school dinners in the canteen, so I can see you might be traumatised. But what will you do at a Haggis Supper on Burns Night, the main dish accompanied by 'champit neeps and tatties' - you'd have to break with tradition, tut!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't choose, love them both. Cauliflower with cheese sauce and broccoli any old how.

But I like this the best, which I call purple sprouting broccoli.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

not for me ......................


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

both of them like both


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Lesser of two evils? What are you talking about, lad?

Broccoli.


----------

